# Dubai Mega Mall



## Dream.Achieve

An idea:


----------



## Dream.Achieve




----------



## BinSuroor

this will never happen, the ruler family palaces is located in Zabeel


----------



## Dream.Achieve

BinSuroor said:


> this will never happen, the ruler family palaces is located in Zabeel


Royal family can build themselves new palaces and allow space for more city, with some art galleries or museums. Louvre type thing. Some more tourism for Dubai.:cheers:


----------



## droneriot

I currently have three silly Dubai visions, I'll post them here. The first one is like yours, ridiculously expensive and ridiculously unrealistic, I had the idea when I was thinking about the Pentominium and 106 Tower tanking because their sea view is blocked, giving a piece of sea to the other side - my vision of a second Dubai Creek using the mouth of the dead Arabian Canal and the horse race track converted into a large lake:


----------



## droneriot

The second idea is a ton cheaper, like so cheap that most medium size local developers could churn out the few millions it takes to build it. I'll explain in a few pictures.

This is the TV tower of my city, called Fernmeldeturm Wahnbek:









_pic: wikipedia_

Here I amateurishly removed the top stuff with Paint:










This is a proposed tower in Incheon, Korea that uses LEDs for a cloaking device effect:










Applying this to the shaft of the local TV tower, I created "The UFO", needs an individial design of course:










The idea behind it? They want to build world landmarks in the Al Bawadi project, my vision is to build an exact replica of the US village of Roswell, New Mexico - and have The UFO "hover" nearby.


----------



## droneriot

The third vision finally has no pictures at all, dunno how to do it, but I was simply browsing New York City threads on this forum and thinking with how close all the buildings are together and the streets as canyons between them, wouldn't it be awesome to have a huge rollercoaster ride going through the street canyons above the cars between the buildings, anchored to the buildings? Again if they want to build world landmarks in Al Bawadi, they could do a loose re-imagination of a New York neighbourhood in it (not an exact replica, just something based on it), and have this rollercoaster ride shooting through the street canyons between skyscrapers. I'm willing to bet almost everyone on this forum would love a ride like that.

My three Dubai visions, none will ever happen because I'm a nobody with no money and they're probably not that great anyway, but thought I'd share just for the sake of it.


----------



## Dream.Achieve

droneriot said:


> The third vision finally has no pictures at all, dunno how to do it, but I was simply browsing New York City threads on this forum and thinking with how close all the buildings are together and the streets as canyons between them, wouldn't it be awesome to have a huge rollercoaster ride going through the street canyons above the cars between the buildings, anchored to the buildings? Again if they want to build world landmarks in Al Bawadi, they could do a loose re-imagination of a New York neighbourhood in it (not an exact replica, just something based on it), and have this rollercoaster ride shooting through the street canyons between skyscrapers. I'm willing to bet almost everyone on this forum would love a ride like that.
> 
> My three Dubai visions, none will ever happen because I'm a nobody with no money and they're probably not that great anyway, but thought I'd share just for the sake of it.


Just silly. :lol: But that would be a great rollercoaster. The UFO idea will be done on some theme park.


----------

